# She is home



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well if you have been on TGS for a few years back in 2012 my doe jasmine had triplet does the smallest was named Cindy. I sold out that same year and my buddy Chad bought her and 9 other does. I ended up buying jasmine back earlier this year and today was able to buy Cindy back. It's nice to have 2 originals back in my herd. She just weaned 2 awesome buck kids.






















She was such a cute baby


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome home Cindy and Jasmine!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's wonderful Roger!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh she's a pretty girl! How nice you were able to get her back.


----------

